# Hunters first night FREE!!



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Hunter is 10 months old on the 6th of Dec, the last couple of days, Hunter has seemed to actually lay down with out being told, or with out reason. Dont get me wrong, he will "pounce" for any reason, but something a tad more mature has been shown.

Last night I tunred to my wife and said,"I am going to leave the kennel door open". She turned to me and said "Okay" and imediately we walked the house to remove any and all items that may cause temptation, we picked up the 2 year olds toys, we shut the 2 year olds door so Hunter doesnt go in and borrow a toy. We checked shoes, we felt the house, for the most part, was good to go.

At 2;45 am Hunter decided he needed to go out side, so he snuck in our room, placed his paws on the side of the bed..and cleaned my wifes face .

Oh well, I gues we can try again later....I thought it was funny...by the way, its a good thing that Hunters kennel is big enough for 2.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Lol, that is funny! Sounds like he was a good boy though. Seems night time is the easiest for them, Max started out of the crate since about 6 months and has done great. Would I leave him while at work? NO WAY!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

:rofl: And did both you and Hunter have a nice sleep in the kennel?!!!!


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

bianca said:


> :rofl: And did both you and Hunter have a nice sleep in the kennel?!!!!


 
Its warmer then the dog house...


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, night 2.. My wife swapped sides of the bed with me. Hunter came in a pawed me at 10, 1:15 and last 4:00am. Nothing chewed, nothing knocked around. I think he did great, except for the coming in and waking me. 

At 10 we put him out, he went to the bathroom, at 1, he didnt want outside, he had clean water, who knows. At 4:00, well, thats the time my alarm goes off, so no snooze this morning if Hunter has his say.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly is 13 months and I have only just (last 2 weeks or so) letting her out of her crate at night. I have two cats who like to sleep in the room so at this stage I am tethering her to the bed until I can trust her a bit more! It sounds like Hunter is doing really well except for the wake ups!!! Maybe he just likes to check on you


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

LOL that's funny. Deuce sleeps in bed on on the floor next to my bed at night. He's 5 months.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I started leaving Stosh out of his crate at about 5 mos- they're not allowed on carpeting so he doesn't come into the bedroom. Glad I made that rule!


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

What makes me laugh is that massive paw being slapped upside my head..at least Sheryl got the tongue whn he woke her up, me.. no.. its smack upside the head..wonder if he is telling me something.

I am looking forward to anyone waking up to go to the bathroom, and Hunter running out to meet them. That should lead to a scream, until they figure out it is Hunter..


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Ron (my now 13mo male) has never slept in a crate at night. NOT something I would normally do, but we got him and my daughter's dog from the same litter. We had also recently gotten an import from Germany, so the 2 crates we usually keep in the house were claimed. I left him out the first night he slept in the house and thought, well, if he trashes stuff or has an accident it's my fault and I'll run out and buy another crate in the morning. I woke up in the morning and checked around and no problems, so I thought, well, I'll wait til the weekend. This continued on, and now a year later I never bothered. He spends all day with me in our dog park and daycare so he would come in the door with me at night and pass out, and barely move until morning so that probably has something to do with it .
He does have a crate at the daycare, so is perfectly fine in a crate when need be.
I'm not sure I would risk this again, he just seemed to be capable of it from day one, just a vibe I got.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

just another truck said:


> What makes me laugh is that massive paw being slapped upside my head..at least Sheryl got the tongue whn he woke her up, me.. no.. its smack upside the head..wonder if he is telling me something.
> 
> I am looking forward to anyone waking up to go to the bathroom, and Hunter running out to meet them. That should lead to a scream, until they figure out it is Hunter..


If only they could talk .....


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

We just started leaving the crate open at night for Lakota this past friday, she's almost 11 months. She's been really good about it so far. My husband gets up at 4:30 and I get up at 5:00. This morning after my husband got up she thought there was room for her on the bed. I was glad I only had to chase her off once. Since my dogs are allowed on the bed I know its hard for them to understand they can go on the bed sometimes but not at bedtime, but they all get it eventually. Im not sure if I want to take the crate down yet even though the only time she's in it is bedtime. During the day I keep her confined in the kitchen, she's definately not 100% yet but she's getting there.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's good that your dog came to you to go outside. when ever my dog
had to go in the middle of the night i took him out. my dog would wake one of us at 4:00 am to take him out. at some point he stopped waking us up to go out because he could make it through the night. why are you
in the dog house because you're dog wanted to go out???



just another truck said:


> Hunter is 10 months old on the 6th of Dec, the last couple of days, Hunter has seemed to actually lay down with out being told, or with out reason. Dont get me wrong, he will "pounce" for any reason, but something a tad more mature has been shown.
> 
> Last night I tunred to my wife and said,"I am going to leave the kennel door open". She turned to me and said "Okay" and imediately we walked the house to remove any and all items that may cause temptation, we picked up the 2 year olds toys, we shut the 2 year olds door so Hunter doesnt go in and borrow a toy. We checked shoes, we felt the house, for the most part, was good to go.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Ace my 5 1/2 month old also sleeps beside my bed and has since I brought him home. He also puts paws on the bed or your head whichever is nearest to his big feet when he needs to go potty, very good boy.

One morning when he was younger I left him free roam of the house while I took a quick shower, when I opened the shower door all I saw was no dog but toilet paper strung all through the house to the living room with him lying at the end of it.

I trust him when I am home, but if I have to leave to the crate he goes.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

They get into a routine very quickly and it is hard to break. Mine likes to wake me up at 11, 2 and 4. At 4 I take her out then put her in her crate so I get no more 'wet-wake-ups".


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> it's good that your dog came to you to go outside. when ever my dog
> had to go in the middle of the night i took him out. my dog would wake one of us at 4:00 am to take him out. at some point he stopped waking us up to go out because he could make it through the night. why are you
> in the dog house because you're dog wanted to go out???


Because he is my pup, and he woke up the Wife.. and of course I let her know how special she must be to Hunter if he chose to wake her up over me..You know, I pulled the typical.. I laughed.. It is all in fun, believe me..


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Otto sleeps in our room at night. On his giant pillow. He wakes me up too by licking my face or panting! Ewww. His times are around 1 & 4 AM. So little sleep.... it getting cold outside too. He always has done this scene he was little! At least our dogs wake us up. Some times he sleeps through the night! I get so excited when he does that. Reminds me having to get up with a new baby (the human kind).


----------

